# how to charge 12v gel cell correctally



## larrydavid (May 19, 2009)

ok i just got a new super brain charger and i need to cahrge my starter box batt. how many amps should i do and any other settings i should b aware of thx guys


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Gel cells should be charged at c/10 so a 5Ah battery would be charged at 0.5 amps. Use constant voltage/limited current setting and is what the gel cell setting on the charger should be.

Or switch to a 4-cell LiPo pack.... lighter, more "punch" and will last longer per charge.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

hankster said:


> Gel cells should be charged at c/10 so a 5Ah battery would be charged at 0.5 amps. Use constant voltage/limited current setting and is what the gel cell setting on the charger should be.
> 
> Or switch to a 4-cell LiPo pack.... lighter, more "punch" and will last longer per charge.


i was wondering same thing, my charger doesent have a gel cell charge, its a hyperion 0606i, and dont know where to set charger to, i did use my 12v car battery charger to charge it a couple times at 1 amp setting and worked great, was that a no no????


----------



## bustedpiecesrc (Oct 20, 2007)

inferno said:


> i was wondering same thing, my charger doesent have a gel cell charge, its a hyperion 0606i, and dont know where to set charger to, i did use my 12v car battery charger to charge it a couple times at 1 amp setting and worked great, was that a no no????


i use the schumacher charger, it has a 12v regular and a deep cycle and a gell cell with 3 different charge amps, 2am 12 amp and a 25 amp, i have used the 2amp charge on my gell cell for almost 2 yrs and have had zero issues at all


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

cool, dint know if i was doing somthing that would ruin it. good to go!!


----------

